# Noah-it-all



## ihatework (8 July 2018)

My giant pony went to his first jumping show today. We obviously picked that local, quiet low-key show, Barbury International 

[okay, so it was only 90cm arena eventing!]

The giant not only went out and greenly jumped around clear, but he also went and bloody won!!

https://youtu.be/Mg92hzlbpmc


----------



## ycbm (8 July 2018)

Fantastic. You must be dead pleased with him.


----------



## milliepops (8 July 2018)

Ah fab! What a debut :lol: He looks very comfortable in his surroundings  You must be excited about him for the future?


----------



## ester (8 July 2018)

brilliant, was he eyeing up all the other possibilities on the opposite hill


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (8 July 2018)

Tried to comment earlier,  but forum playing hell! 
Well done, a lovely round  :cool3:


----------



## splashgirl45 (8 July 2018)

well done, what a show to come first at.....i was watching the masters this weekend and it looks like a fab place...


----------



## Bob notacob (8 July 2018)

Lovely horse well ridden . A pleasure to watch thank you.


----------



## Tiddlypom (9 July 2018)

Surely he's a keeper, now, isn't he ?.

What a lovely job you did of riding a looky youngster round and giving him a good experience. There were a lot of jumping efforts, weren't there.


----------



## Sophire (9 July 2018)

I can't watch youtube videos at work, but what a first outing!! Well done!!


----------



## SEL (9 July 2018)

He's lovely - smashing round. How big is he?


----------



## ester (9 July 2018)

About 19hh I think


----------



## ihatework (9 July 2018)

Thanks all, very pleased with him indeed. No rest for the wicked though, he was up the gallops this morning .... these giants are a begger to get fit!!

I don&#8217;t have a proper stick but did do a makeshift job of measuring him last week and am fairly confident he is around the 172cm/17hh Mark. No one believes me though as he looks so much bigger.

He really shouldn&#8217;t be a keeper as I have the 2yo coming through but I think it might be a case of if I&#8217;m offered enough money he is sold, and if I&#8217;m not he stays.

Tiddlypom alas I cannot take credit, I do the flat & fittening and stick a proper jockey on to jump!


----------



## Alibear (9 July 2018)

Oh that was a very nice round, well done Noah and well done to both jockeys to.


----------



## Denbob (9 July 2018)

What a cracking boy, a real credit to both jockeys! Barbury really is the most beautiful venue, gutted I missed it this year!


----------



## EventingMum (9 July 2018)

Very nice!


----------



## rara007 (9 July 2018)

nailed it!


----------



## Crackerz (10 July 2018)

Well done! Brilliant to watch, green but confident and careful - amazing debut!


----------



## AandK (11 July 2018)

He is such a lovely giant!  So nice to follow his progress :smile3:


----------

